# String [] und int als Parameter übergeben



## fusenoepsi (13. Nov 2022)

Hallo, ich muss eine Testklasse zu meiner Hausübung schreiben. Leider dürfen wir nirgendwo unseren Code posten, aber vielleicht geht es auch so.

Ich soll eine Tabelle erstellen und Werte hinzufügen. Die Methoden dafür funktionieren zu 100%, nur mein Test gibt immer 0.0 zurück. Deswegen wird es an der Testklasse liegen.

Der Kopf der CashTabelle sieht so aus:

public CashTabelle(String[] spaltennamen, int zeilenanzahl) {...
(siehe Anhang)

Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie ich daraus ein Objekt in meiner Testklasse erstelle? Für zeilenanzahl wird jeder Wert, den ich direkt in die Klammer eingebe, akzeptiert. Wenn ich was für spaltennamen eingeben möchte, ist es immer falsch und dann wird daraus "args" gemacht. Wenn ich das Array einzeln definieren möchte, ist das auch falsch..

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Array mit Werten belade?

Vielen Dank


----------



## mihe7 (13. Nov 2022)

fusenoepsi hat gesagt.:


> Der Kopf der CashTabelle sieht so aus:


Das ist ein Konstruktor und die Klasse heißt im Bild MapTabelle. Sollte der Konstruktor von MapTabelle ebenso aussehen, ist der Aufruf im Bild auch korrekt.


----------



## KonradN (13. Nov 2022)

Also was Du schreibst ist etwas verwirrend. 

Wenn eine Klasse CashTabelle geschrieben werden soll, dann solltest Du dich genau darauf konzentrieren. Ein manueller Test mit einem main Programm ist für die Entwicklung interessant aber für den Unit Test schlicht irrelevant.

Wenn der Test nur Fehler ausgibt, dann solltest Du die Anforderungen anschauen und prüfen, ob alles richtig ist. Ohne Detail können wir Dir da nichts zu sagen!

Um es bildlich zu beschreiben: Es ist toll, wenn Du einen Fußball programmiert hast und dieser in allen Deinen Aufrufen top funktioniert - wenn der Test aber eine Gewichtskugel testen will, dann hast Du mit der Fußball Implementation schlicht keinen Erfolg.


----------



## fusenoepsi (13. Nov 2022)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Das ist ein Konstruktor und die Klasse heißt im Bild MapTabelle. Sollte der Konstruktor von MapTabelle ebenso aussehen, ist der Aufruf im Bild auch korrekt.


Oh Entschuldigung, das ist mein Fehler. MapTabelle ist der richtige Name.


----------



## mihe7 (13. Nov 2022)

fusenoepsi hat gesagt.:


> Oh Entschuldigung, das ist mein Fehler. MapTabelle ist der richtige Name.


Ok, und worin besteht dann das Problem?


----------

